# First turkey, I'm HOOKED



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

This is my second spring season. Last year I wasn't able to get a gobbler into shooting range, but had a great first year.
This year, I was able to take a few days off and really learn about the birds. For the four days that I was there I watched a gobbler cross a field every evening between 4:30 and 6:00. On the third night there, I moved my blind so that I could cut the bird off, but it was early season and he didn't show up before noon. So, back to work for two days, by now it is killing me, but now I can hunt all day. I make the 3 hour drive south, after getting off of night shift, and set my blind up in the perfect ambush position, and go back to the cabin for a nap. I set my alarm for 3pm. At 2:00, I am awakened by the gobbler, who is already in the field. Once, the gobbler comes out in the field, there is no way to get to the blind without getting busted, so I let him cross and I went out to the blind to sit for the evening, with no luck. The next morning I get out to the blind and hunt until about 8:00. After that, I go for a walk and try to locate the bird. At this point I am able to figure out that the bird is working a huge circle throughout the day, and eventually makes only one trip through the field. I head back to the cabin for a quick snack and its back to the blind before 10:00. At 11:00 I hear the gobbler and it sounds like finally I will get the chance to finish the deal. The bird gobbles three more times, each time getting closer to his demise. But, something else was going on at the same time, a hen decided to start feeding right beside my blind, and when the gobbler called for the third time she took him to the woods and I never got a glimpse of the tom. so, back to work.
Now, I had to work 3 nights in a row. I was starting to think that maybe I was done hunting until fall. On Sunday night, I decided I would head back down on Tuesday for one last shot, I asked a co-worker if he would like to go along.
Monday night at 11:30 we packed up and headed south. We got to the cabin at about 2:30 and set our blind up in a new spot where I thought the gobbler might be crossing in the morning. At 6-6:30 he started gobbling from his roost and when he flew down it wasn't in our directions. We moved the blind back to the field and went in search of the bird. We walked for about a half mile stopping along the way to locate the bird with some calls. Ahead was a section of fields that had islands and fence rows. At, the first field we called to the tom and he answered from a distance, so we headed to the next field which had a wooded island in the middle. The set up was perfect, my buddy stayed about 20 yards back and he would call while I set on the point. Finally the deal would be sealed... the bird came in on a string at one point he was so close that I could feel the gobbler call and hear his feathers shaking as he called..... but the grass was 3' tall and I never even saw the bird.
After taking a short nap at the cabin I got my still wet clothes back on and we headed back to the blind, but before we could leave the cabin the gobbler called from somewhere close by, I thought we had screwed the pooch again and would certainly get busted on the way to the blind. Sneaking around a fence row, we made out way to the blind unseen and made a series of cuts. The gobbler answered, but only for a short while. With this bird I have found that when he quits gobbling, he has found a hen, and it usually takes him 2 hours to call again.... 2 hours later I make a series of cuts and purs getting louder with each until I finally make a loud yelp..... he answers....and this time he is at the right spot. He is at the top of the hill and will certainly come in and take the same path that I have watched him take at least seven times, so I put my call away and ready myself. With each gobble the excitement builds... now the tom stops calling. In curiosity, my buddy looks out the back window.... the gobbler is 10 yards behind the blind and those windows are closed. We decide that now is the time, if we wait any longer the gobbler will head off into the woods and will be gone forever. My buddy drops the window, but I can see the bird. After pointing to where the bird is I set my aim and wait for the gobbler to lift his head above the tall grass..........BANG! Finally, the story is over, and I get my first bird. 11 1/2" beard 1 1/4" spurs. If someone would PM me and help me post pics I will post them. Thanks for reading!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice hunt nice bird .. thats turkey hunting got to love it


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You may hunt a long time before you top that bird. Nice!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dang talk about getting hooked, look at those spurs! Nice!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Great story and a super good bird. Those are some real daggers. Now that one deserves an ATTA BOY!!!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Atta boy for sure great bird way to stick with it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Excellent bird you have there! Congratulations on getting it done! That is a limbhanger for sure.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great ending to a great story. Congratulations 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, I certainly enjoyed the entire experience.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on a great first bird


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats! Great bird - those spurs would kick some butt. Great story.


----------

